# Corafoam by Duna



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I managed to get hold of a sample of Corafoam by Duna Corp. It cuts great and is easy to work with. Only had a 11 x 11 x 1" piece so I didn't want to ruin it by trying to do a 3d carving so I just cut a sign. Here's a few pics, but I did an entire album on it if anybody cares. Haven't tried to paint it yet.





































HJ

Always willing to try something new


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks very good, HJ. How hard is it to find and is it expensive? I see you have 2 fonts on one project. Good going!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

an "entire album"? 

what would corafoam be akin to? The stuff really appears to take to carving well.........

Nice job John..


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I agree. The detail is really clean and sharp. Maybe you could list some of its attributes like UV resistance, suitable for outside, whether it takes paint well, etc.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Show off! :smile:

I like it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nice work...
but the KUDOS go to the programming...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That turned out very well !


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Jay,

2 fonts but only one bit. Discovered the layer box. But, I did edit the nodes in the "s" so the bit would cut it all out. That was fun, not.

Stick,

You'll give me a big head with that programming thing. You don't know how hard I've fought with it and what I've been thru with this computer stuff. It's definitely a "her".

As far as the Corafoam goes don't take this as gospel but from what I've read and found out so far:

It's a HDU formulation - advanced stage over what was out there

Known as "synthetic wood"

Supposed to carve as good as it cuts

Can reduce cut times by over half - reduced passes required

Was invented for another industry - wasn't intended for us - so getting it in our hands is a little difficult 

Distributors don't like to carry it because it's not a high volume item

Comes in thickness' 1-4"

Comes in 4 x8 or 5 x 10 sheets

Not available all over yet

R & J Sign Supply in St Louis has 1" 4 x 8 sheets for $213 -- but the shipping will kill you - - goes up from there

Some places will sell 2 x 4' pieces - but they charge for the smaller size

my 11 x 11" sample weighed just under 2#

I put full clamping pressure on it and no dents

Supposed to prime it, paint it, clear coat of some kind. 

Can go outside - just redo as you do wood as needed

Doesn't rot or warp

No knots or defects - all usable material - but no grain either

Can be glued with Guerilla Epoxy Glue

Just cut off what you need - no planing, jointing, laminating, or worrying about knots or grain - that's got to be worth something

Most of the "really good" signmakers are or have switched to it for most of their carved signs - according to signs101.com

USA HQ are in Bayview TX

That's about all I know so far. I've been in contact with the rep in TX - he's trying to line up a supplier in my neck of the woods. 

Just don't bet the farm on my word cause it may not be entirely factual or I might have left something out.

HJ

For every upside - there's usually a downside


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Impressive stuff!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Impressive stuff!


Sounds too good to be true.

Herb


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Threw some paint on it just to see how it took it.

Red is Rustoleum TruCover Spray
Purple is craft store acrylic paint
Sprayed a coat of Zinssar shellac over it for some protection

Seems to be easy to work with so far

HJ

Becoming a painter now too??


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Most people refer to it as Sign Foam. Easy to get here in the north east. Harbor Sales in Baltimore, MD sells it. You have to be in business to get it from them. They do deliver to the Philadelphia, South Jersey Region several times a week if that helps anyone on the forum.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Sign foam is an HDU foam but Duna cuts and finishes better.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Can't imagine anything cutting any easier than the Duna stuff. What I specially like about it is the cuttings come out as chips opposed to the normal fine dust of the other HDU and MDF products. It's not cheap, but after taking in the cost of wood, jointing, laminating, and waste, it should save time, if nothing else.

Plus it's easier on bits and the machine.

Only thing it really lacks is the wood grain look.

HJ

Learning about new stuff all the time.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

I will have to look into Duna. Sounds like it is much better than the sign foam (HDU). Will have to see if our supplier carries it.

The way to get the wood grain effect will be in the software.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Jay,
> 
> 2 fonts but only one bit. Discovered the layer box. But, I did edit the nodes in the "s" so the bit would cut it all out. That was fun, not.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing all your research and inFO gathering


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scott,

If you can't get any up there - - I'll make sure you get a sample when I figure out who I'm going to buy from - - aka best price.

HJ

Turning into a Corafoam junkie


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

R&J Sign Supply in St. Louis has 8 thickness of Corafoam starting at 1" upto 4". Better check your bank account if you buy above 1". Plan on picking up 1"X4'X8' soon.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

R & J's shipping to Michigan is almost the cost of a 1" sheet. I'm going to make a good sized order with Pioneer in Pittsburgh and try to get the cost per sheet shipping down a little. Anybody in the Detroit area interested in any?

The factory won't sell me any because they're in talks wih a supply company in Lansing to become the Midwest distributor. Didn't want to drop $10k (their minimum) anyway. It's only a 100 mile drive for me to Lansing if they do.

HJ

This is getting complicated


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

About the same trip for me 133 miles. However it should be worth the trip since your having great success with the material. I can see a lot of uses for it.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Is there any problem with the dust collection or does the collector pickup all


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

No problems. You can either blow the chips off or vacuum them up. In fact, there basically is no dust. Nothing in the air or on your clothes. I left the machine just as clean as when I started. And I wear black.

HJ


----------

